# 2005 Toyota Tundra 4x4



## Mitch (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anybody own the new Toyota Tundra 4 door, 4 wheel drive truck?  I have been looking at new trucks and this model caught my eye.  Let me know what you think about this truck.  How does it compare to a Silverado?


----------



## Mitch (Feb 14, 2005)

Nobody has any experience with this new truck?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 14, 2005)

Mitch.

I have no experience with it but have driven toyota's smaller trucks for years and realize they make a very reliable truck.

My budy had a tundra when they first came out though he did not use his like I do my tacoma.  It was teh smoothest riding truck I had ever been in.

As for towing hauling etc.  I can't comment as I don't know.   However.  I am considering the 4 door tundra when I get a new truck.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a 2002 tundra 4x4 extra cab.  couldn't ask for a better truck.   bought it new in dec 2002, have put almost 150k on it and the only repair I've had to do is a waterpump...I don't remember what it cost, but I remember I was pleasantly surprised.....had a '99 dakota before that....worst vehicle I ever owned.


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 14, 2005)

I own a 2000 Tundra that has 120k on it and all I ve ever did is drive the crap out of it and put front brake pads on it..Great truck and the 4wd is good. If you put it in low it will climb a tree.

Jason


----------



## Wesley Allen (Feb 17, 2005)

*Toyota Tundra*

I've got a 2004 extra cab v8 plenty of power. Leg room is a little cramped cause I'am 6'4". Wished I'd gotten the crew cab. Very smooth riding truck though. Only thing different for 2005 is more horses under the hood. Who needs 280 hp in a truck.


----------



## Mitch (Feb 21, 2005)

So, nobody owns the new 2005 Tundra 4x4, 4 door?  I owned a '93 model Toyota 4x4 for several years.  Is it time to go back to Toyota?     I currently have a 2000 Silverado 4x4, 3 door.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 22, 2005)

Personally I don't think you can go wrong with a Toyota.  Like I said earlier, haven't had any real problems out of mine and I'm closing in on 150K miles in about 3 years of driving it....I'm driving this one til the wheels fall off, then I'll be very suprised if I don't buy another Toyota after that.


----------



## Steven G (Feb 23, 2005)

Mitch,
 My brother-in-law has one and really likes it, it has rack and pinion steering, so it drives a little different than the silverado. It is a little more roomier, i have a 2004 silverado Z71, but something with the seats are not as comfortable to drive. It's a good truck, but i did have to pull him out on more than one occasion on a trip into the woods. It's just my opinion, but the silverado is a hard truck to beat.

Steve


----------



## jeshoffstall (May 18, 2005)

*2004*

Mitch,
  I have a 2004 Tundra 4x4, DC with the TRD package.  I have owned this vehicle for about a year and would highly recommend it to anyone.  It fits the needs of an outdoorsman perfectly.  Room to haul four buddies, six foot bed and enought power to tow a bassboat or camper.  The only thing I would recommend is change out the junk bridgestone tires as soon as you buy it - put on some Michelins or Revo's.  The only difference between the 2004 and the 2005 models is tail lights, the engine now has Variable Valve timing (about 40 more HP) and a 5 speed auto tranny.  These trucks are bulletproof.
There is a site called Tundrasolutions.com that I have joined and it will give you a wealth of information.  Anything else, please email or PM me - I love to talk about my truck!


----------



## CPO (Jun 16, 2005)

*Mitch,*

Ditto on what jeshof said.   I've only owned mine for about 3 months but love it.  I traded in a 93 T-100 with 220k miles on it and it still ran like a top.  

As far as room goes, my wife drives a 98 Chevy Suburban.  We've got 3 kids all in car seats.  The backseat of the Tundra DC has WAY more room than the Suburban.   

Haven't towed much yet with it other than the small boat but it rides and runs like a dream.


----------



## Duff (Jun 16, 2005)

Mitch,

   Glad you ask, I have been thinking of buying the same truck. I looked at one last weekend. The one's with the TRD package are sharpe. Right now, Toyota is offering a $2000 rebate w/the purchase of a 2005 tundra. The Tundra was also awarded "the most safe truck on the road" award. Has liquid motor mounts and rated for the driver to walk away after a 60mph front end collision. Not that I want to try it out, but it is nice to know.
  I've got a 91 Toyota that has about a billion miles on it. It is about time.


----------

